# Baby name tattoo's



## MrsEngland

Do any of you have your LO's name tattooed on you? I'm getting Delilahs name tomorrow.:happydance:

Any pics? I will post a pic of mine tomorrow :flower:

Edit- Here it is!

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168604_1669323530841_1169925114_31514175_1331155_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/179830_1669364891875_1169925114_31514224_1257215_n.jpg


----------



## aafscsweetie

I really want to get a tattoo for my daughter, but all the ones I come up with are very unoriginal. I want it to be something unique and not the same footprints or handprints one that everyone has! lol. so i'm waiting until I've thought about it more. good luck with yours!


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm hoping to get a bird for Ava, as her name means bird 

Also, maybe a cloud or something symbolising her angel big brother/sister.

Where are you planning getting it done? That's the only thing I am having a hard time trying to figure out! I wouldn't have a clue where to put it. xx


----------



## lucy_x

aafscsweetie said:


> I really want to get a tattoo for my daughter, but all the ones I come up with are very unoriginal. I want it to be something unique and* not the same footprints or handprints one that everyone has*! lol. so i'm waiting until I've thought about it more. good luck with yours!

I wouldnt say everyone has them :shrug:

My OH handprint was actually taken from Amari, The little lines everything done on that tattoo is a replica of her hand, (See the little lines under the second finger from the left? Those where when she smudged the paper taking the print, she was 3 days old and it will always hold sentimental feeling). It cost a flaming fortune!!, I wouldnt have said it was un-original.
I dont like the typical "get off the board" footprint, But when its taken from your child does that still make it un-original?
Sorry not ranting just intrested to know your thoughts :thumbup:

Any who, My OH's
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1071.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 69


----------



## Burchy314

Your OH's tattoo looks amazing! I don't think that was unoriginal, but some like that can be. I don't have a tattoo of my daughters name, but I plan on getting it sometime this year. I just want to figure out what I want. I know I want it on the back of my left shoulder blade and I want a butterfly theme with it.

I can't wait to see a picture of your tattoo.


----------



## Ablaski17

I have hayleys initials and dOB tattooed on my foot and a clover underneath it


----------



## Burchy314

rainbows_x said:


> I'm hoping to get a bird for Ava, as her name means bird
> 
> Also, maybe a cloud or something symbolising her angel big brother/sister.
> 
> Where are you planning getting it done? That's the only thing I am having a hard time trying to figure out! I wouldn't have a clue where to put it. xx

I think a good spot for that is on your shoulder blade.

Something like this....I got bored just to let you know :haha: 
You can completly ignore the picture if you want. It was the only good bird picture I could find, but if I was you I would have the tattoo artist draw it up for you...they tend to do A LOT better job lol.
 



Attached Files:







bird.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tasha41

I just have her name-- see avatar!

Was considering putting a little crown with it or a small heart or wings, or maybe her birth month flower (daffodil) but I'm not in a rush to get anything added>> I'm too poor right now lol.

I was going to go with my shoulder/back area, but it looked silly because my back is small? I would have done it on my wrist but don't want to be stuck in long sleeves if I get a job that is no visible tattoos, so I put it there :)

A girl I know has a tattoo that says "Family" and the "tail" of the Y extends underneath the whole word, and all of her family's initials are hanging off the "tail" of the Y like charms on a charm bracelet-- it is sooo cool!! But not really a tattoo of your baby's name. Just a fun idea... that I can never use! lol


----------



## xSophieBx

My lily tattoo :flower:


----------



## MrsEngland

I'm getting it on my wrist in the disney script. Her room is done in disney princess and me and hubby got married in disney so kinda seems appropriate. I'm so excited to get it done!


----------



## AriannasMama

I want to get one done, I already have 3 stars on the top of my foot and was considering incorporating it into that, but I have no idea how to do that, lol, may have to ask my brother for advice (hes an artist and has a couple tattoos so he may have some good ideas)


----------



## _laura

MrsEngland said:


> I'm getting it on my wrist in the disney script. Her room is done in disney princess and me and hubby got married in disney so kinda seems appropriate. I'm so excited to get it done!

You got married in Disney?! I'm so jealous! I told OH we were getting married there and nowhere else. 
Buy I'm getting Max's name and DOB in numerals on my foot. Need to get it booked now :)


----------



## sarahxx

i want Summer's name and/or date of birth somewhere, but can't make a decision on where. i would like them on my wrist but not sure, because they count as a visible tattoo don't they? maybe on the back of my neck but not sure if it would look odd there?
decisions decisions! xx


----------



## MrsEngland

_laura said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> I'm getting it on my wrist in the disney script. Her room is done in disney princess and me and hubby got married in disney so kinda seems appropriate. I'm so excited to get it done!
> 
> You got married in Disney?! I'm so jealous! I told OH we were getting married there and nowhere else.
> Buy I'm getting Max's name and DOB in numerals on my foot. Need to get it booked now :)Click to expand...

Lol yeh we got married in the wedding pavilion that overlooked the disney castle in florida. Was the best day ever joint with the day Delilah was born!


sarahxx said:


> i want Summer's name and/or date of birth somewhere, but can't make a decision on where. i would like them on my wrist but not sure, because they count as a visible tattoo don't they? maybe on the back of my neck but not sure if it would look odd there?
> decisions decisions! xx

I would say the wrist counts as a visible tattoo yeh. I have 4 stars on the back of my neck, its a painful place to have a tattoo but looks gorgeous!


----------



## MrsEngland

Pic added on original post =)


----------



## _laura

Aww it looks gorgeous!
And I am SO getting married at Disney (OH's mum will back my point, she loves the place!)


----------



## MrsEngland

Lol! we were lucky in that my parents paid for most of it including the flights for us and best man, bridesmaids etc. But its the best place to get married so magical!

You can just see the castle in the background on this....https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5331_1109238129056_1169925114_30288824_7543815_n.jpg


----------



## _laura

yeah! eeeee i said i would settle for a honeymoon there though. cause i know how bloody expensive it is!


----------



## rjb

i wanna get one on my wrist of her name in cursive, but wanna get in in GID ink.
then it won't show unless i wanna show it off
but i believe someone said it may cause cancer so i'm def. waiting for more studies to come out on that.


----------



## MrsEngland

GID = glow in dark?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yess.
glow in the dark.
Its not healthy at all though.
Its more of a black light kind of ink
Its know to have Chemical reactions if you a re in black lights for to long
I would look into it ALOT before doing any thing


----------



## rjb

MrsEngland said:


> GID = glow in dark?

yeah


----------



## MrsEngland

never seen a glow in dark one!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I want to get Mikahs Name on my collerbone, that way i can cover it up with shirts same as the one one my back. - i have the word faith right now.. as to the GID, a little shop in my town does them, personally i wouldnt get it, they are so unsafe. i cant find the one on their site, but ill look on the net and ill upload a picture of that aswell!

First one is when its not under a black light. - not glowing still visible
second one that is glowing
 



Attached Files:







unglowed.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 9









glowed.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## rainbows_x

I know someone who has a GID tattoo, looks less noticable than above though in daylight.


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

rainbows_x said:


> I know someone who has a GID tattoo, looks less noticable than above though in daylight.

Yeah. i think this picture was taken right after so its a bit swollen and raised like mine was.
But i dont think after they heal they stand out !


----------



## MrsEngland

Not sure i can see the point if you only see it in UV light.


----------



## rainbows_x

MrsEngland said:


> Not sure i can see the point if you only see it in UV light.

I agree, I personally wouldn't get one.


----------



## MrsEngland

Its not very often people are under UV! lol.


----------



## rjb

well i'm not huge on intricate tattoos lol if i get one it will be Adelaide's name and birth date in cursive, in plain black or light pink ink, or GID if they make a safer one


----------



## MrsEngland

Fair enough =)


----------



## rjb

OR



i like these


----------



## MrsEngland

The bottom one is gorgeous


----------



## AriannasMama

Becca, I'd stick with black ink, light pink would fade pretty quickly


----------



## BrEeZeY

my hubby got Aidens name and is going to get the new baby's name on his other collar bone and get their hand prints around their names 
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/0206111132.jpg


----------



## rjb

i like the bottom one too :)


----------



## aafscsweetie

lucy_x said:


> aafscsweetie said:
> 
> 
> I really want to get a tattoo for my daughter, but all the ones I come up with are very unoriginal. I want it to be something unique and* not the same footprints or handprints one that everyone has*! lol. so i'm waiting until I've thought about it more. good luck with yours!
> 
> I wouldnt say everyone has them :shrug:
> 
> My OH handprint was actually taken from Amari, The little lines everything done on that tattoo is a replica of her hand, (See the little lines under the second finger from the left? Those where when she smudged the paper taking the print, she was 3 days old and it will always hold sentimental feeling). It cost a flaming fortune!!, I wouldnt have said it was un-original.
> I dont like the typical "get off the board" footprint, But when its taken from your child does that still make it un-original?
> Sorry not ranting just intrested to know your thoughts :thumbup:
> 
> Any who, My OH'sClick to expand...

I hope you didn't take that offensively!!! I wasn't trying to be rude. I really want my LO's handprints or footprints too, but I just am trying to think of something more creative first, because I've seen a lot of people do that. But I don't think there's anything wrong with it at all, I hope you didn't take it that way! I think it's very cute :)


----------



## Nov2010Momma

here is mine after i first got it. sorry for the boobage :haha:
 



Attached Files:







lilly tat.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Rhio92

I want a tattoo of a flower, with Connor written along the stem... Trying to find out what the flower for November is... x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

I'm going to have 'J' for Jack with a little heart either on my left wrist or on my back not sure yet!


----------



## MrsEngland

Nov2010Momma said:


> here is mine after i first got it. sorry for the boobage :haha:

Thats got to have hurt!


----------



## Burchy314

I don't know what to do for Jayden. My first idea was a butterfly with her name.

Then you guys have the ideas for her birth flower, but I am not to fond of December's birth flower so does anyone else have any other ideas maybe?


----------



## x__amour

What about something like this, Tina? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







tattoo.jpg
File size: 73.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsEngland

x__amour said:


> What about something like this, Tina? :shrug:


Thats gorgeous!


----------



## MissMamma

i totally intended to get a handprint - just like your OHs Lucy but Raphi has _hated_ having her foot and handprints done so much that we still havent got a decent set of either of them :( they're gna be to big for a tattoo soon


----------



## YoungNImum

we where bought a shadowbox ink set for either foot or hand prints,i done Eva's at 3wk one for the frame, and another on a seperate sheet to let the tattoest use.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

MrsEngland said:


> Nov2010Momma said:
> 
> 
> here is mine after i first got it. sorry for the boobage :haha:
> 
> Thats got to have hurt!Click to expand...

Actually not much at all. The shoulder is the least painful place to get a tattoo :thumbup:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

I didnt feel my tattoo on my shoulder being done at all!! i felt on and off heat, nothing more.


----------



## Burchy314

x__amour said:


> What about something like this, Tina? :shrug:

I LOVE IT! I saved it to my computer and I am deffintall putting a lot of thought in to that one. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MommyGrim

I'm getting these tattoo's sometime between now and mid-May =] I'm so excited!

I'm getting her name in this font on my left shoulder and her birthday on my right.



And this heart in the middle! :happydance:


----------



## MrsEngland

Nov2010Momma said:


> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov2010Momma said:
> 
> 
> here is mine after i first got it. sorry for the boobage :haha:
> 
> Thats got to have hurt!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not much at all. The shoulder is the least painful place to get a tattoo :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its really pretty.


----------



## xSamanthax

Just being nosey :haha: I have a tattoo booked on the 22nd for Ellie's name and date of birth on my wrist, i can't wait!! it's my first one :) Do they hurt?


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I want Joshua's name and DOB as well as a little symbol - the DOB will be in Roman numerals and his name either in English or latin/arabic because the script is beautiful.

Either on my wrist, back of my neck or foot.

If it were on my wrist I would use the Kat Von Dee tattoo coverup makeup she makes just if I needed too :)


----------



## MrsEngland

They do hurt but i'd rather have a tattoo than a piercing any day!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

MrsEngland said:


> Nov2010Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsEngland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nov2010Momma said:
> 
> 
> here is mine after i first got it. sorry for the boobage :haha:
> 
> Thats got to have hurt!Click to expand...
> 
> Actually not much at all. The shoulder is the least painful place to get a tattoo :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Its really pretty.Click to expand...

Thanks hun. They are sooo addicting! :winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Rhio92 said:


> I want a tattoo of a flower, with Connor written along the stem... Trying to find out what the flower for November is... x

It's a Chrysanthemum.
I've long thought about getting a flower for each one of my (future) children along my spine (yes I know it'd hurt like a bitch). Like the stem starting at the small of my back and the flower hitting about between my shoulder blade. Simple, almost sketches of the flowers, eventually it'd hopefully be 3 or 4 flowers, so a small bouquet. OH is not keen on tattoos though and I'm not sure I'd be able to live with something on me -forever- so more consideration is in order!


----------



## Burchy314

That is a really good idea! I would steal that idea if I wasn't to much of a wimp to get a tattoo in that spot haha


----------



## sophie0909uk

It hasnt got Archies name or DOB but its linked to Arch & his dad, so thought id upload a photo of my 2nd tattoo :) xx
 



Attached Files:







2011-02-04 18-06-11.868.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 23


----------



## JessdueJan

I'm getting the chinese symbol for a bear tattoed on me at some point. Reason for this is because since Lucas was born his nickname has been LucasBear and then when we shorten it we shorten it to Bear rather than Lucas so decided it would be something a bit different but it means a lot to me :)


----------



## MrsEngland

sophie0909uk said:


> It hasnt got Archies name or DOB but its linked to Arch & his dad, so thought id upload a photo of my 2nd tattoo :) xx

Thats lovely!


----------



## YoungNImum

Im hoping to get mine next week :D


----------



## MrsEngland

JessdueJan said:


> I'm getting the chinese symbol for a bear tattoed on me at some point. Reason for this is because since Lucas was born his nickname has been LucasBear and then when we shorten it we shorten it to Bear rather than Lucas so decided it would be something a bit different but it means a lot to me :)

My mum and dad call me bethany bear (still!) so we call lilah, Lilah cub =)


----------



## hurryupsept

sophie0909uk said:


> It hasnt got Archies name or DOB but its linked to Arch & his dad, so thought id upload a photo of my 2nd tattoo :) xx

that's such a nice idea! i really like it :D


----------



## sophie0909uk

hurryupsept said:


> sophie0909uk said:
> 
> 
> It hasnt got Archies name or DOB but its linked to Arch & his dad, so thought id upload a photo of my 2nd tattoo :) xx
> 
> that's such a nice idea! i really like it :DClick to expand...

Thanks :) xx


----------



## hurryupsept

welcome ^^ :D
I'd love to get a tattoo, but I'm too much of a wuss :haha: 
My friends think I'm mad, cause I have like 15 ear piercings, and my belly button but I dunno, maybe it's cause I can take my piercings out? :shrug:


----------



## Stevensmummyx

I have stevens on my wrist and his dob! Can't upload it as I'm using my phone I can email it if someone will post it up for me :d! X


----------



## sophie0909uk

hurryupsept said:


> welcome ^^ :D
> I'd love to get a tattoo, but I'm too much of a wuss :haha:
> My friends think I'm mad, cause I have like 15 ear piercings, and my belly button but I dunno, maybe it's cause I can take my piercings out? :shrug:

If u wanna get a tattoo get it on ur shoulder. It dont really hurt :) xx


----------



## KiansMummy

I have Kians name on my wrist jst in a nice font xx


----------



## pinkribbon

I just have Jake's DOB on my right hand side under my bra strap x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am getting my tattoo for Lyrik today in 2 hours!
I am stoked!
I will post it on here when its done :)


----------



## LoisP

this is the tatoo i'm going to get, and this is where i'm having it :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

thats going to be soo nice!
I am way to much of a wimp to get there tattooed.


----------



## x__amour

Loooove it, Lois! :D


----------



## Leah_xx

i want to do gracelynns hand print on my shoulder and have her name above it in a arc(first name, full name is wayyy too long, 27letters exact)
And her DOB below

Kinda like that but her name more arced
 



Attached Files:







handprint.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AriannasMama

I still can't decide what to get. I want something that I can cover up when I need/want to and I KINDA want to incorporate it into a tattoo I already have.

Here's a pic of it when it was brand new, its almost 4 years old now so the colors arent as bright. Any ideas?

https://a2.l3-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/78/cd7cb8b3443a867a6b5da2533ff6a3dc/l.jpg


----------



## YoungNImum

Im getting mine on thursday x


----------



## MrsEngland

love the idea lois!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Fresh tattoo.


----------



## x__amour

SO CUTE! Love it, Callie! :D


----------



## MrsEngland

Thats gorgeous callie.


----------



## hurryupsept

Callie-xoxox said:


> Fresh tattoo.
> View attachment 172890

i really like that!! did it hurt much?


----------



## Rhio92

Wow I love it :thumbup: :hugs:
I'm popping into the tattoo place tomorrow to see if they can help me :haha: x


----------



## YoungNImum

Getting mine tomoz eeeekkkk


----------



## sineady

I have Lewis on the back of my neck :) no piccy though


----------



## MrsEngland

YoungNImum said:


> Getting mine tomoz eeeekkkk

ooo good luck! Is it your first one?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

hurryupsept said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Fresh tattoo.
> View attachment 172890
> 
> 
> i really like that!! did it hurt much?Click to expand...

thanks 
it didnt hurt really
But it was my 9th tattoo.
And I have the "worst" parts to get tattooed already done.


----------



## YoungNImum

MrsEngland said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Getting mine tomoz eeeekkkk
> 
> ooo good luck! Is it your first one?Click to expand...

Its perfect, i love it! no it my second ill try uploading a pic when i have time :D


----------



## LoisP

Getting mine done over the weekend hopefully :D


----------



## YoungNImum

Here it is, it is Eva's 3week footprint with her name above and two heart either side, i love it, altho it really hurt, the one on my hand was nothing compared to this :cry:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01168.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 18


----------



## YoungNImum

what use think?


----------



## purple_kiwi

Kailees initials and a hand print. this it is just done. it really didnt hurt much at all. the finger tips were the worst. its on my left wrist
 



Attached Files:







135975_10150381360500107_824660106_16831199_1455223_o.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## annawrigley

YoungNImum said:


> what use think?

Its lovely, is that her actual footprint?x


----------



## YoungNImum

annawrigley said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> what use think?
> 
> Its lovely, is that her actual footprint?xClick to expand...

Yes someone bought us a shadowbox inkset for either a hand or footprint, so i done her footprint for the frame and another for my tattoo you'll notice that there is only 3 toes thats they way it came out so i kept it like that as it an orginal :thumbup:


----------



## MrsEngland

Love the hand and footprint ones!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I have both of my kids names and birthdates tattooed. Aiden's is on my left shoulder and Mady's is on my right. I didn't really get anything special done, but I can always add to them later. I'll get pictures up in a few minutes. I have to take some first. :haha:


----------



## MrsEngland

I would love to have delilahs handprint but getting her to open her hand to ink it is sooo hard we ended up with ink everywhere but her hand hehe!


----------



## emmylou92

I wanted hollie's hand print...though becase were going to have more baby's i thought that lots of hand print's wouldnt look too good. so im having her name added to a tattoo i already have...if i'm brave enough.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsEngland

Emmylou- that tattoo is so pretty!


----------



## emmylou92

its on my wrist had it done in turkey :) seeing all these hand prints makes me want one.

It may sound really weird but when i was breast feeding hollie she put her had on my boob as he was feeding and like squeezed it as she was feeding....so if i was to get it done id like it there.


----------



## YoungNImum

emmylou92 said:


> I wanted hollie's hand print...though becase were going to have more baby's i thought that lots of hand print's wouldnt look too good. so im having her name added to a tattoo i already have...if i'm brave enough.

thats why i got it on my neck then my next baby ill get there left foot done below then it will just look like footprints going right down my bacj, depending on how many children i have lol



MrsEngland said:


> I would love to have delilahs handprint but getting her to open her hand to ink it is sooo hard we ended up with ink everywhere but her hand hehe!

lol thats why i done evas foot print, i think if id of done her handprint i would of just had a big black smudge lol


----------



## annawrigley

MrsEngland said:


> I would love to have delilahs handprint but getting her to open her hand to ink it is sooo hard we ended up with ink everywhere but her hand hehe!

I found Noah's feet easier to do, I sat him in his highchair (he was 5.5 months when I did his, so this might not be something you can do :haha:) then because I was beneath the tray he didnt really see what i was doing, i gave him a toy to distract him and just painted his foot and plonked the paper on :haha: Hands were alot harder cos he kept scrunching them, flailing them, trying to eat them and his handprints are all smudged :(


----------



## MrsEngland

The ones of Delilah look like she got 6 toes and 3 fingers lmao! Might have to try the feet when she older!


----------



## Leah_xx

Gracelynn is the same way!!
I cant get her hand prints for nothing. I dont think either one of her hands from when she was a baby is good either.
But her feet prints look like she has gigantic toes!!! Lol
I get my tattoo hopefully next weekend


----------



## YoungNImum

what you getting?


----------

